# Well, yuck



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This may make this better or worse... but was he just visiting or was he rude?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay. Trying not to smile. But I just have this visual of him sitting in your moms lap and you in the ring with the judge. Seriously, sorry you had to go through the embarrassment. Been there, done that, and it is NO FUN!

The good side is now you know what to put in the training plans thread!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

UGH I am so sorry to hear about your bad day. I am sure you were mortified. I am glad Sprint stayed, that must have been a relief. Flip must have just been having a really off day.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> This may make this better or worse... but was he just visiting or was he rude?


He wasn't aggressive but he was obnoxious. First he went in to sniff his favorite body part :curtain:, then went I stepped in to grab him he tried to dodge me and wanted to get the other dog to play. That time I snatched his collar and got him. 


And yep, once again there's another dog of mine that can't get a title in three tries!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> He wasn't aggressive but he was obnoxious. First he went in to sniff his favorite body part :curtain:, then went I stepped in to grab him he tried to dodge me and wanted to get the other dog to play. That time I snatched his collar and got him.
> 
> 
> And yep, once again there's another dog of mine that can't get a title in three tries!


Could have been much worse... :uhoh:

Because my first golden and now the current guy were intact males, I've heard all the BAD stories from various people about dogs getting up and trying to mount other dogs in the ring. :doh: It's one of the reasons why I got twitchy when we did puppy class and all of the other people unsnapped the leashes to let the pups playfight and race around on the floor.

(Admittedly, I'm thoroughly relieved that the worst I had to deal with last year's misses was my dog getting up and standing in the middle of the floor trying to figure out why I was not going in to put him back)


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Omg!!! That stinks! He will get there! I can so see that happening to me!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh.... bummer. :-( Sorry that happened.

I'm guessing Yvonne was at least nice about it? Or not nasty? (Plenty of people can be nasty.)

Flip is still very young, and IMO, the drivier the dog, the longer it takes for them to mentally mature.. therefore, they know the mechanics of the exercises long before they have the mental maturity to handle a show.

No worries. He'll come together beautifully.

If you're still at the show, and see Yvonne, please tell her Quiz and I say "hi."


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'm guessing Yvonne was at least nice about it? Or not nasty? (Plenty of people can be nasty.)


Oh yes, Yvonne is one of those rare class acts. Obviously she wasn't thrilled with what happened but she did not take it out on me personally. And her dog got HIT with a 199 (and a really cool stained glass of a jumping golden that I really wanted. Drats)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, that's something that sounds very fixable at least. And he is doing great...and he is so young. I am sure he will settle as he ages.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I second what Stephanie said, he is still a baby! Plus everyone is entitled to off days. I still love my little Flip man! Congrats on your awesome score on heeling and the great attention!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez Jodie, I'm sorry he was having such a good time and you were NOT. His joy for life can be quite challenging at times.
FWIW, that's pretty mild compared to a lot of things I've seen at shows.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So sorry your day didn't go as planned. Your Flip is still such a youngster and you have done so well with him. It sounds like he just needs a bit more maturity.
I must say I really enjoyed your post. Although it was not a success for you it gave me a little chuckle. You have such a humorous way of writing about Flip even in your frustration.
Thank-you!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok I have to laugh, sorry  I love Flip's stories. Was it bad yes, was it that bad no. I to have seen worse. I agree he is just a pup and has come so far. Keep up the great work.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry to read that. My Faelan had a dog (big GSD) come a-calling in his 2nd Novice trial - yup, sniffing and actually tried to lift my Faelan's leg away so he could get in closer - poor Faelan was giving the 'you have got to be kidding me right?' look as I started lifting my knee to get us the heck out of there. 

The handler then called her dog (and knelt while doing so) , the GSD came to her so we were able to save the leg, but it was close. My knee was literally lifting to run across the ring and get my dog! I was definitely annoyed but just thanked her for calling her dog  and requested I move my dog if he was going to be there for long downs - he wasn't allowed to come back though  

Flip is young and I somehow think he learned about the wrath of the Stay Goddess's .....


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Geez Jodie, I'm sorry he was having such a good time and you were NOT. His joy for life can be quite challenging at times.
> FWIW, that's pretty mild compared to a lot of things I've seen at shows.


 
thats pretty mild compared to what my lunatic dog has done (jumping on the stewards, running out of the ring, etc.) 
Flip is young, and will have a brilliant career. Just give him a little time. But I so know your pain.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I'll share my embarrassing moment...Brandy, my novice A dog in UTILITY was at a big show in Reno. We were both hot and tired from the day before (when we qualified with a nice score). I was doing the heeling part of the signal exercise, Brandy was lagging, but I just kept going, when I realized the judge was no longer calling a pattern and the crowd was chuckling. I look back and Brandy is sitting with her, watching me! Knowing her, she was probably conferring with the judge on my footwork. I have lots of tales to tell with that girl. Ya, sniffin' pee pee's is bad, but really, did you think you would get off scott free? There will be many more chronicles from the marvelous adventures of Flip.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I'll share my embarrassing moment...Brandy, my novice A dog in UTILITY was at a big show in Reno. We were both hot and tired from the day before (when we qualified with a nice score). I was doing the heeling part of the signal exercise, Brandy was lagging, but I just kept going, when I realized the judge was no longer calling a pattern and the crowd was chuckling. I look back and Brandy is sitting with her, watching me! Knowing her, she was probably conferring with the judge on my footwork. I have lots of tales to tell with that girl. Ya, sniffin' pee pee's is bad, but really, did you think you would get off scott free? There will be many more chronicles from the marvelous adventures of Flip.


Umm, okay are you telling me that not everyone has had the joy of doing a heeling pattern all by themslves ????? LOL Nothing quite like it ....... and then you wonder if you forgot to cue them and its really all your fault after all!! Had to have been my fault since the score was just lowered by 40 points and my dog wasn't even with me :doh::doh: 

Jodie, when Faelan's wanna be friend was trying to get up close and personal with him, I honestly did not think the handler had no business there - I just put it down to dogs will be dogs and stuff happens. As long as Flip wasn't aggressive and you responded quickly - yeah you have work to do but I think everyone has some stories about how our dogs have shown us we take our ringtime way too seriously sometimes.

I too love hearing Flip stories and I am sure as I advance Faelan and Towhee's careers they too will show me some novel ways dogs can be creative. Each of my dogs has to date ...oops I forgot!! Faelan already has! He barely qualified for his 2nd leg! I am talking a 170 .. and it was just about all on his heeling; his 1st and 3rd legs earned 1st places but that middle leg (which I have on tape!) was just plain embarassing! I have never pointed out of a Q, but I came really close that time!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well sorry Jodie but I am NOT going to echo the sentiments of everyone else. I am a realist and believe in telling things straight. Obviously Flip will NEVER be able to get his CD. Visiting another dog on stays, then leaving the ring to be sure his dumb bell was safe and secure and trying to keep your mom company are just insurmountable obstacles to overcome. I will come down and take him off your hands so you can find another dog to train.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

He needs to come home with his other grandma..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, maybe obedience is not his thing, you should send him here to start his agility training!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the funniest one I saw was in a Novice A ring, during the off lead heeling. The handler started to go after the "halt" command, but the dog did not. After a few seconds the dog realized he should have been in motion, jumped up, ran forward, and mounted (as in humping) the handler from behind. 
It was breathtaking.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing some of your funny experiences in the ring. I've watched you and Flip heeling on your youtube posts and he is fabulous. He has lots of time to be listed in Front&Finish for multiple HITs scores.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well we have been back for about 15 hours and I am pretty sure Flip is very sorry he ever decided to break his stay. We are now enrolled in major stay proofing boot camp. Some of the hardest for him are having the cat play in front of him, watching me and Conner play tug with his specal toy his adopted grandma sent him, and me making funny buzzy noises and poking him in the side (this one gets him every time).

If I can gather the energy I will bring him out later to work away from the house. The person I take private lessons with is a big believer in never ever allowing leash pulling. I admit I tend to slack off in this area but apparently wont be able to with this dog. He really needs the extra control put in. So we will try to gt out later to work on loose leash walking and stays. Maybe we will go to Petsmart for that.


----------

